

Forget Storage, If You Want Files to Last Try Movage - martey
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/12/forget-storage.html

======
pasbesoin
I'd suggest the complement to this is emulation. I have an emulator for my old
CP/M environment. I understand there are several emulators for Mac OS pre-10
stuff. DOS emulators and modern virtual environments galore.

So, don't just move your data. Make sure you also include emulation
applications/environments. You may end up with a set of matryoshka (Russian
stacking dolls). But, if you drill down through them, you will always be able
to access your data, even when in proprietary format. And with the continued
increases in processing power, the old evironments remain usable even through
the emulation.

I guess a few notes on how to use the emulation, might be well worth it as
well. So that 5 years later, you have some reminder of how to connect the
bubble gum to the bailing wire.

Open formats would be better. But you don't always get those, nor their
continued maintenance and support.

